Ask HN: Is C++ making a comeback due to a slowdown in CPU improvements? - tsenkov
======
jbandela1
I would say not really. In the late 90's and early 2000's, there was a big
push toward managed languages because the typical desktop had CPU to spare
compared with what people did with it.

Since then, two things have happened. First, smart phones and other mobile
devices placed a premium on battery life, and the CPU can no longer be as
power hungry as it is on the desktop.The best way to conserve power is to
"race to sleep", finish what you are doing quickly so the cpu can go back to
sleep. Efficient languages such as this help in this regard.

Next, more and more code is being run in datacenters on servers that serve
thousands or millions of users. Using a more efficient language like C++ means
you can have more users on a single box because you efficiently use CPU and
memory. This in turn reduces your equipment costs, cooling and electricity
costs, and possibly network costs since you have fewer machines doing more
stuff.

Concurrent with these trends, C++11/C++14 have greatly improved the usability
of the language. With Modern C++11/14, programmers can often be just as
productive (if not more so) as they would be using a managed language, and
still get the performance benefits of C++.

All these factors have combined to cause a resurgence in interest in C++.

------
Davidbrcz
C++ has been well and alive since the 80', although it was a bit sleepy during
the years 2000.

